# Harley Davidson  on EBay



## altapat

$12,000.00

Here’s the link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265497685565?campid=5335809022


----------



## New Mexico Brant

A semi-nice faux-tastic example with issues.  I don't have time to study at the moment but this will be fun to look at with a forensic eye.
I love the saddle!

If anyone wants a 100% correct (besides the tires) Harley I would sell my truss frame model for $12,000.

A total set-up with the bird poop, dirt, the swarmy description and title, etc.  BEWARE!


----------



## 1motime

Well written description. Background carefully chosen to not take away from the item for sale. Seller has 420 feedback. Makes sense


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Important record for when Ebay pulls down this listing:


----------



## Freqman1

The bird poop is a nice touch but starting with the wrong color is the first give-away. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Total fantasy bike. Nicely done. I like how the seller is also selling a bunch of pin stripping paint....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/265497689542?campid=5335809022


----------



## 1motime

catfish said:


> Total fantasy bike. Nicely done. I like how the seller is also selling a bunch of pin stripping paint....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265497689542?campid=5335809022



It is always interesting to dig into a sellers other items and feedback.  Guy has sold a wide range of junk.  Serial buyer also. If that abandoned couch is in front of his home in Lynwood he probably thinks the ship has finally come in


----------



## Rusty72

That bike use to be mine . Not 100 % original . tank is repop . I bought it like that . 
Did nothing to it , The guy is crazy asking 12k . There's a lot wrong with that bike. Beware !!!!


----------



## bobcycles

Lynwood is a high crime hood here in LA County.... looks like a 211 in progress...


----------



## birdzgarage

It's saying sold.i hope someone didn't really get burned for 12k


----------



## catfish

birdzgarage said:


> It's saying sold.i hope someone didn't really get burned for 12k



Wow!!!!


----------



## 1motime

bobcycles said:


> Lynwood is a high crime hood here in LA County.... looks like a 211 in progress...



Or someone called 311 for large trash pickup!  Don't know why people in LA keep dumping their junk couches and Harley bikes..


----------



## bikebozo

Why use conduit copper straps with new fasteners, when trying to fake it ? Plus everyone knows the tank is one of the rarest Harley Davidson bicycle parts . Good luck to the new owner


----------



## Freqman1

bikebozo said:


> Why use conduit copper straps with new fasteners, when trying to fake it ? Plus everyone knows the tank is one of the rarest Harley Davidson bicycle parts . Good luck to the new owner



He doesn’t need luck he needs an education!


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> He doesn’t need luck he needs an education!



He probably has more money than brains.....


----------



## 1motime

Be gentle with the new owner if he goes on here and asks for an unbiased opinion


----------



## Jay81

That is a lot of dough, but I have to say, this Hardly Davidson is way cooler than that Pawn Stars Elgin. And only a few grand more!


----------



## 1motime

catfish said:


> He probably has more money than brains.....



If there really is a "buyer " and there is a "payment " received.  Not every "Sold" on eBay is  real


----------



## mickeyc

Cheap shipping....


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mickeyc said:


> Cheap shipping....



For that money , the shipping should be FREE!!


----------



## gkeep

The moral of the story is don't leave you're bike under the bird feeder...

Looking at the original listing are those rims teak?


----------



## fordmike65

Oh boy....who's gonna break the news to the FOOSE...  😖









						Chip Foose on Instagram: "Picked up a new seat for my 1915 Harley-Davidson at a local bike parts swap meet."
					

Chip Foose shared a post on Instagram: "Picked up a new seat for my 1915 Harley-Davidson at a local bike parts swap meet.". Follow their account to see 2047 posts.




					www.instagram.com
				









@poolboy1

@Rusty72


----------



## fordmike65

It looks like a nice tribute HD bike....but he needs to know it isn't an untouched original. That eBay listing was a bit misleading.


----------



## biker

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## fordmike65

biker said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted.



...or merely uninformed.


----------



## Freqman1

It may pay for Chip to log into the CABE and get a sanity check before dropping big coin.


----------



## Balloontyre

If he's happy... it's all good.


----------



## Balloontyre

Was there a previous description of the bike? I just read "Antique Bicycle " on ebay now.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

At least the chain ring is real, maybe the head badge and pedals ? Not terrible, just pieced together and too much $$$


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Balloontyre said:


> Was there a previous description of the bike? I just read "Antique Bicycle " on ebay now.



The description was: "Antique Bicycle."
If you copy a van Gogh on an old canvas and sell it as an "Antique Canvas" you cannot be criminally liable.
Only when you describe it as a van Gogh can you be prosecuted.
Clearly the seller has a full understanding of criminal law and knows how to commit fraud without being criminally liable.


----------



## catfish

New Mexico Brant said:


> The description was: "Antique Bicycle."
> If you copy a van Gogh on an old canvas and sell it as "Antique Canvas" you cannot be criminally liable.
> Only when you describe it as a van Gogh can you be prosecuted.
> Clearly the seller has a clear understanding of criminal law and knows how to commit fraud without being criminally liable.




Good to know !


----------



## 1motime

biker said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted.



He is a good guy.  Worked hard for his money.  Let him have his fun....


----------



## fordmike65

1motime said:


> He is a good guy.  Worked hard for his money.  Let him have his fun....



He is. I've seen him in person on a couple occasions, but never really talked to him. Going by what friends who know him personally have said, he's a great guy. Very friendly, down to earth & always has a minute to talk, even when busy. I didn't post to slam the guy. I just didn't want him(or anyone else for that matter), to get taken & be under the impression that this was an original bike...tank & all. I've done a lil sleuthing and it turns out he did alright on this purchase after some negotiating & realizing it was indeed a HD tribute bike built with some real HD parts. BTW, Chip is not new to the vintage bicycle collecting world. I hear he has a pretty substantial collection & has a few friends here on The Cabe. He may even be a fellow Caber....


----------



## 1motime

His father taught him to work hard for his goals and get the project done. The fact that a lot of what he did and does is using his hands is impressive. He does have a nice bike collection. He has a bike that I built. A bit of a custom but that's expected. He is Chip Foose!


----------



## vincev

1motime said:


> Be gentle with the new owner if he goes on here and asks for an unbiased opinion



can we use the word"bohica"[bend over here it comes again]  ?


----------



## bikewhorder

We've seen this bike on here before right?


----------



## birdzgarage

Damn, that is the same bike.bummer


----------



## saladshooter

????

https://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-bicycle-/185274552691?campid=5335809022


----------



## 1motime

Original seller was in Lynwood.  Had a fairly believable feedback score.  New seller is in Santa Monica.  Selling thousands of sports cards and crap.  Enough feedback to not be a fresh scammer.  Look to be the same photos and bird poop.     What about Chip?  A mystery...........


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Same bike. Scam-A-Rama. Read the buy it and payment writeup bottom of listing. This is a old as the hills Ebay scam. Hacked someone's account and fake listings, send cash direct.


----------



## fordmike65

Listing has been removed


----------



## happyclark

fordmike65 said:


> He is. I've seen him in person on a couple occasions, but never really talked to him. Going by what friends who know him personally have said, he's a great guy. Very friendly, down to earth & always has a minute to talk, even when busy. I didn't post to slam the guy. I just didn't want him(or anyone else for that matter), to get taken & be under the impression that this was an original bike...tank & all. I've done a lil sleuthing and it turns out he did alright on this purchase after some negotiating & realizing it was indeed a HD tribute bike built with some real HD parts. BTW, Chip is not new to the vintage bicycle collecting world. I hear he has a pretty substantial collection & has a few friends here on The Cabe. He may even be a fellow Caber....



He bought the bike right for what it is.He understands bicycles and has been collecting for sometime. He’s a very nice guy and is very passionate about bicycles.


----------



## happyclark

fordmike65 said:


> Oh boy....who's gonna break the news to the FOOSE...  😖
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip Foose on Instagram: "Picked up a new seat for my 1915 Harley-Davidson at a local bike parts swap meet."
> 
> 
> Chip Foose shared a post on Instagram: "Picked up a new seat for my 1915 Harley-Davidson at a local bike parts swap meet.". Follow their account to see 2047 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551664
> 
> @poolboy1
> 
> @Rusty72



He bought the bike for less then half of what the guy was asking. He knows it’s not OG paint and what’s real.


----------



## dasberger

I still think the movie provenance easily justified the asking price....


----------



## fordmike65

happyclark said:


> He bought the bike for less then half of what the guy was asking. He knows it’s not OG paint and what’s real.





fordmike65 said:


> He is. I've seen him in person on a couple occasions, but never really talked to him. Going by what friends who know him personally have said, he's a great guy. Very friendly, down to earth & always has a minute to talk, even when busy. I didn't post to slam the guy. I just didn't want him(or anyone else for that matter), to get taken & be under the impression that this was an original bike...tank & all. I've done a lil sleuthing and it turns out he did alright on this purchase after some negotiating & realizing it was indeed a HD tribute bike built with some real HD parts. BTW, Chip is not new to the vintage bicycle collecting world. I hear he has a pretty substantial collection & has a few friends here on The Cabe. He may even be a fellow Caber....



I posted that a few posts ago...


----------



## J-wagon

Relisted lower price 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-bicycle-/255373690191?campid=5335809022


----------



## 1motime

Gone away again..........


----------



## J-wagon

Back again... 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-bicycle-/384720795492?campid=5335809022


----------



## J-wagon

And gone in 60 secs


----------



## 1motime

Someone is screwing with E-bayers.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

I see a listing this evening, but get an error page; yet the bidding keeps going up, from 3 @ $4.25 to 6 @ $51.00


----------



## J-wagon

It's back with additional info posted screenshots
https://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-bicycle-/185291330862?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1

J-wagon said:


> It's back with additional info posted screenshots
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-bicycle-/185291330862?campid=5335809022View attachment 1568451
> 
> View attachment 1568452
> 
> View attachment 1568453



That has scam written all over it


----------



## Iverider

Scamalamadingdong


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## New Mexico Brant




----------



## dasberger




----------



## 1motime

And then it was gone.  Again.................  Very strange.  It was listed a couple of hours ago.  Added it to watch list.  Hit on the link above and it is gone.  Looked at my watch list and is not active and does not even show in ended list!  How does that happen on e-bay platform?  Do a search for Antique Bicycle and it comes up.  Hit the item and then does not exist?  Never seen anything like this on E-bay............


----------



## kostnerave

Is the wicker sofa included?


----------



## J-wagon

It's back again. Like catch me if you can. Seller has lots of listing all similar instruction to email, not bid. I guess to bypass eBay fees, maybe eBay violation autobot deletes listing.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings




----------



## J-wagon

Relisted again today with different seller account.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

@Jesse McCauley


----------



## Jesse McCauley

This recurring ebay listing has been like a mirage just over the horizon every time I click on it _poof_ 
Thanks for the Sunday reading material guys


----------

